# Alittle More Computer Help, Please.



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

For some reason, probably my fault, when I put a CD into the drive (data or music) it will not automatically run/play anymore.

It works Ok if I open the contents and click on the .exe or whichever.

Could it be my McAffee security suite?

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Try opening up My Computer, right-clicking on the CD-ROM drive icon and choosing Properties from the menu.

Then, in the Properties box, select the AutoPlay tab and make appropriate settings changes. It might be best to click the Restore Defaults button.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If that doesn't work, you could give these instructions from Microsoft a try


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And another question

How do you capture the whole page (or screen) including toolbars and scroll up/down and across? EDIT or a PDF File/page

For the purpose of storing the whole thing or linking to it.

Just curious and thanks


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand what you mean David.

But, you can capture a screenshot of a whole page in a pdf file or anything else for that matter by pressing ctrl-Print Screen (which copies the whole screen to the clipboard) and then ctrl-v (which pastes the screenshot into another application of your choice - Word, Wordpad, or perhaps into a graphics application so you can then save the screenshot as a picture file).

Like this, for example: Symphony Angel says hello


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Great, Rich...many thanks.

Roger


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You got it in one Rich, Thanks a lot


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're welcome


----------

